# So who makes the best chili?!



## TurnKC (Dec 26, 2018)

So I started a thread the other day about lathes and compared them to chili, as in everyone has their own version they like! So in the spirit of cold weather, and requests from a few others, LET’S TALK CHILI! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EBorraga (Dec 26, 2018)

The real question should be, Who puts Noodles in their Chili  Granted, i'm near Cincinnati, and that's how they make theirs


----------



## mark james (Dec 26, 2018)

This is the recipe that I use:  Paul Prudhomme's Texas Red Chili.

Yes, I do roast the dried peppers and make the spice mix.  This recipe is a 1/2 day event - 1-2x/year.  It tastes better 2-3 days later.  Reheating also seems to be fine.

For my tastes, I use all of the suggested spice amounts.  For some family, I use less of the finished spice mix in the chili and serve some on the side - as written, it can be pretty hot (which I like).  Frank's hot sauce/equivalent also on the side is good; and also if desired cheeses, sour cream, tortillas, etc.

As to the actual recipe, the only modification I do is to add 24 oz of canned diced tomatoes in addition to the fresh ones in the recipe.

Not to offend anyone, but I also have been known to have Bourbon on hand while cooking; no, not in the chili. :wink:


----------



## TurnKC (Dec 26, 2018)

Noodles in chili?! I’ve actually never heard of that. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MRDucks2 (Dec 26, 2018)

I grew up on elbow macaroni being in chili in Southern Indiana. The folks near Cincinnati put spaghetti noodles in theirs. Got to Houston and every version of a noodle in chili disappeared. Some folks use beans, some folks don’t. The high minded chili folks in Texas insisted real chili has only meat and the sauce, no beans, noodles or other items added. 


Sent from my iPhone using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## mark james (Dec 26, 2018)

I keep a box of uncooked pasta and some Dickels handy for that Louisville Rooster whenever the aroma brings him around.  At least he is not as obnoxious as "Foghorn." :rotfl:


----------



## Rtibbs (Dec 26, 2018)

TurnKC said:


> Noodles in chili?! I’ve actually never heard of that.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Guess you’ve never been to a Skyline Chili restaurant :biggrin:


----------



## stonepecker (Dec 26, 2018)

Chili without beans by Hormel...….LOL (remember  Grumpy Old Men)

Sorry, I have three kinds of beans in my chili.   I like mine best with wild game meat.  Different level of spice make a big difference......I prefer mine just so I can start to taste the heat.   I know people that put all kinds of things in chili.   Shredded cheese on top, sliced black olives, etc.
The only thing I will add is whole kernel corn once in a great while.

Chili is a matter of taste.


----------



## lyonsacc (Dec 26, 2018)

Skyline!!!!


----------



## TellicoTurning (Dec 26, 2018)

In Texas we c all what they do in Cincinnati, spaghetti sauce...


The hotter Chili is, the more chilli chilli is.


----------



## gimpy (Dec 26, 2018)

I love chili, however I have a seed/nut restrictions, so my wife makes chili with tomato juice and paste 

My mother use to add macaroni to the chili and called it goulash


----------



## dogcatcher (Dec 26, 2018)

We tried this recipe the last cool spell.  It was pretty good.  https://www.texasmonthly.com/food/c...m=The Only Texas Chili Recipe Youll Ever Need

For a quick pot of chili we usually use the Williams brand chili seasoning mix, just follow the directions on the package


----------



## MRDucks2 (Dec 26, 2018)

My wife’s family fixes a dish called goulash that is meat sauce with elbow macaroni. But it is very bland with little else in it compared to the chili I grew up on. 

Fact is, I like most chili though some is better than others. The only inedible chili I ever tried was in Houston, Texas at a company chili contest... it was Pumpkin Chili.  Bad idea, very bad idea.  


Sent from my iPhone using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## donstephan (Dec 26, 2018)

Yes (Cincinnati Ohio) Skyline for ever! 3 way wet, or 4 way with beans wet.


----------



## Wagner11 (Dec 26, 2018)

Chili has always been made with elbow macaroni for my house. My grandmother makes it with spaghetti. Kidney beans, ground beef, and onion.

I've never understood cheese in chili. For me it's Frank's red hot sauce and crushed saltine crackers. With a miracle whip sandwich on the side.

Problem is I passionately dislike beans but chili doesn't taste right without them. So I don't eat much chili anymore.

Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Dalecamino (Dec 26, 2018)

I also grew up with macaroni in chili. Susanne makes it with spaghetti. I eat it anyway. It IS better after a night in the frig. Sometimes eat with crackers. Sometimes shredded cheddar with sour cream for a south of the border appeal.

Mom made Goulash with tomato puree, chopped onions and corn. Want some RIGHT NOW!!

Best chili I remember eating was made with a can of Stroh's beer. No pasta. 

I do not make Chili, or much of anything else.:biggrin:


----------



## LouCee (Dec 26, 2018)

I guess some of the preferences are regional. Where I'm originally from, Fargo, ND, many would consider it a casserole or hotdish (google that!) if it had macaroni in it. I've had chili with macaroni in and liked it, but when I think of chili it doesn't have macaroni, however I won't turn it down if it does! Everyone likes it a little different and there's nothing wrong with that. Wouldn't life be boring if we all liked the same thing?


----------



## MRDucks2 (Dec 26, 2018)

Now for how to eat it. People think I’m nuts because I load it up with crackers until it is just short of dry (all cracker pieces must be soaked with juice). I will eat it wetter if necessary. 

In elementary school it was always served with a peanut butter sandwich and some folks dip it. My wife does a bologna sandwich dipped. I have found the ham and cheese sliders from Arby’s are great dipped in Wendy’s chili!


Sent from my iPhone using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## Mr Vic (Dec 26, 2018)

Ain't Chili unless it's Green and made by my wife.

Just saying. Great over an omelet, tamale's, breakfast burrito or straight up on a cold snowy day. Spoon in one hand and napkin in the other to wipe sweat of forehead. With tamales add some shredded lettuce and sour cream on top.


----------



## MRDucks2 (Dec 26, 2018)

Mr Vic said:


> Ain't Chili unless it's Green and made by my wife.
> 
> Just saying. Great over an omelet, tamale's, breakfast burrito or straight up on a cold snowy day. Spoon in one hand and napkin in the other to wipe sweat of forehead. With tamales add some shredded lettuce and sour cream on top.





Ahh, a hotel in Raton, New Mexico. Ordered breakfast before heading to the mine. A huge omelet with green chili on top. Not what a redneck Hoosier expected but man it was good. 


Sent from my iPhone using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## pjkoths (Dec 26, 2018)

Interesting concept chilli on spaghetti.  I don't know if I would like it that way, but then don't knock it until you try it.

My way is thick chili with lots of diced chuck, no beans, on the hot side with tortillas.


----------



## flyitfast (Dec 27, 2018)

Is that Army Green?????  :biggrin:

Gotta have Texas RED!!!




Mr Vic said:


> Ain't Chili unless it's Green and made by my wife.
> 
> Just saying. Great over an omelet, tamale's, breakfast burrito or straight up on a cold snowy day. Spoon in one hand and napkin in the other to wipe sweat of forehead. With tamales add some shredded lettuce and sour cream on top.


----------



## randyrls (Dec 27, 2018)

ME!​
I took an 8 quart crock pot of chili to our Ski club corn roast last August.  I had hoped to have some left-over, but I got the crock pot back all fresh and WASHED!  There was a note in the bottom to make more!  I did have some SWEET chili left over.
I add Corn to the chili, crushed tomatoes, and diced tomatoes, Kidney beans, quite a lot of chili powder, crushed red pepper flakes, and cayenne.


----------



## gtriever (Dec 27, 2018)

Apologies to the Cincinnati folks, but Skyline and Chili do not belong in the same sentence.


----------



## EBorraga (Dec 27, 2018)

gtriever said:


> Apologies to the Cincinnati folks, but Skyline and Chili do not belong in the same sentence.


 I agree 100%!! Skyline has way to much cinnamon in their chili for my liking!!


My idea of a great chili. Bloemers's hot base, onions, sauce, Bush's Chili Bean's, fresh jalapeno's from the garden, A couple fresh Habanero's, Cholula Hot Sauce, Hamburger meat, and noodles. And if I want to amp it up, i'll add a couple slices of carolina reaper! Let it sit overnight, and enjoy the next day. Requires a lot of Saltine Cracker's and something to cool your mouth down!!! :wink:


----------



## EBorraga (Dec 27, 2018)

mark james said:


> I keep a box of uncooked pasta and some Dickels handy for that Louisville Rooster whenever the aroma brings him around.  At least he is not as obnoxious as "Foghorn." :rotfl:


  Soak the noodles in Dickel's and enjoy :biggrin: Although i'll admit, your chili is top notch!!!! Almost as good as the bourbon :wink:


----------



## Woodchipper (Dec 27, 2018)

EBorraga said:


> The real question should be, Who puts Noodles in their Chili  Granted, i'm near Cincinnati, and that's how they make theirs


Good ol' Cincinatti's Skyline chili! Five way, served in layers- spaghetti, chili, beans, chopped onions, grated cheese. Love it. Was in Louisville, KY last spring and found a Skyline restaurant. Steak N Shake has a dinner similar to it but not like the real thing. How many chili recipes have cinnamon and cocoa in them??? Saw a blurb in one of the wife's girly magazines- real Texas chili doesn't have beans in it. Who makes the best chili????? My wife, who else?
Had two friends who made venison chili. Was real good plus wild game has less fat in it.  Healthier...so you can eat more chili!


----------



## EBorraga (Dec 27, 2018)

Woodchipper said:


> EBorraga said:
> 
> 
> > The real question should be, Who puts Noodles in their Chili  Granted, i'm near Cincinnati, and that's how they make theirs
> ...




I love Steak n Shake Chili!! better yet, give me a Large Chocolate malt extra thick!!!! Now we're talking.


----------



## EBorraga (Dec 27, 2018)

MRDucks2 said:


> Now for how to eat it. People think I’m nuts because I load it up with crackers until it is just short of dry (all cracker pieces must be soaked with juice). I will eat it wetter if necessary.
> 
> In elementary school it was always served with a peanut butter sandwich and some folks dip it. My wife does a bologna sandwich dipped. I have found the ham and cheese sliders from Arby’s are great dipped in Wendy’s chili!
> 
> ...




Have to eat chili with a grilled cheese or peanut butter sandwich!!


----------



## Woodchipper (Dec 27, 2018)

My wife commits the unpardonable sin- she adds yellow mustard to her chili!


----------



## Woodchipper (Dec 27, 2018)

EBorraga said:


> mark james said:
> 
> 
> > I keep a box of uncooked pasta and some Dickels handy for that Louisville Rooster whenever the aroma brings him around.  At least he is not as obnoxious as "Foghorn." :rotfl:
> ...


Soak the pasta in Dickel's then throw the pasta away and drink the Dickel's?


----------



## Wagner11 (Dec 27, 2018)

Seems like a lot of people like their chili hot. I prefer just a tad of heat and good flavor as opposed to sweating over my food

Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Scott (Dec 27, 2018)

Any chili is better than no chili!

Scott.


----------



## dogcatcher (Dec 27, 2018)

Chili is not a condiment, but a lot of the comments have made chili a condiment.  If your spaghetti is so bad you need to flavor it with chili, you might want to figure out what is wrong with your spaghetti recipe.  This also goes for the macaroni, the beans, and whatever else you spice up with chili.  

I am native Texan, with a heritage dating back to the day when Mexico ruled Texas as a state of Mexico.  With 70 plus years of eating chili experience.


----------



## Bob in SF (Dec 28, 2018)

Fine and compelling thread.

Panoramic approach to a heart warming dish.

BUT I'm stunned by the lack of process/completed product photographs - hungering for some visuals.

Maybe your camera lenses steamed (or burned) up.


----------



## mark james (Dec 28, 2018)

Bob in SF said:


> Fine and compelling thread.
> 
> Panoramic approach to a heart warming dish.
> 
> ...



This is what mine looks like, as well as some of the peppers for roasting.

No beans, no pasta.


----------



## bmlewis (Dec 28, 2018)

Skyline 4-way


----------



## EBorraga (Dec 28, 2018)

Yes, that is chili with Noodles in it :biggrin: But quite possibly the best chili in Louisville. And it's hot!!!!!


----------



## EBorraga (Dec 28, 2018)

dogcatcher said:


> Chili is not a condiment, but a lot of the comments have made chili a condiment.  If your spaghetti is so bad you need to flavor it with chili, you might want to figure out what is wrong with your spaghetti recipe.  This also goes for the macaroni, the beans, and whatever else you spice up with chili.
> 
> I am native Texan, with a heritage dating back to the day when Mexico ruled Texas as a state of Mexico.  With 70 plus years of eating chili experience.


If you were Ohio Valley Area, you'd know what real chili is :biggrin:. Noodles,Peppers, Beans, Onions. The Worx!!!


----------



## Bob in SF (Dec 28, 2018)

Looks great, Mark James! - I agree - roasted peppers - no beans or pasta in the prep, but available as add-in's.

(I hadn't thought of putting the stove on its side - nice touch)


----------



## BKelley (Dec 28, 2018)

Chuck, you are correct.  In Georgia putting spaghetti in chilli is sacrilegious.  Why heck that’s like putting escargot in saw mill gravy!!

Ben


----------



## Woodchipper (Dec 29, 2018)

EBorraga said:


> dogcatcher said:
> 
> 
> > Chili is not a condiment, but a lot of the comments have made chili a condiment.  If your spaghetti is so bad you need to flavor it with chili, you might want to figure out what is wrong with your spaghetti recipe.  This also goes for the macaroni, the beans, and whatever else you spice up with chili.
> ...


There is a restaurant in Memphis, TN that serves BBQ over spaghetti. Nothing wrong with any spaghetti recipe as there are a number of ways to serve it. I lived in a predominately Italian neighborhood in Queens, NY. Our neighbor's mother in law made several gallons of sauce from tomatoes fresh out of the garden. BTW, it is a side dish, not a main course, according to cookbook author, Ed Giobbi. FWIW,  I'll go with Skyline's Five Way. Hard to beat.


----------



## wolf creek knives (Dec 29, 2018)

I don't put pasta in my chili.  I use deer meat, red kidney beans, onions and tomatoes.  I use the Carol Shelby spice pack and then let it cook all day.  As Mark mentioned, wait a couple of days and it's even better.  As for my stand by drink, it's Jack Old #7.  But not too much of the Jack as you don't want to ruin the flavor of your chili, or forgot you even had any.
For all the members that put pasta in their chili, let me ask this.  Have you ever taken your chili, with pasta, the next day, put it in a skillet and cooked it and then put a fried egg on top?  If you haven't, you need to try it.  I do this with left over spaghetti and it's great.  Throw a little Tabasco on top and you've got a meal to last until dinner time.


----------



## Master Geppetto (Dec 29, 2018)

mark james said:


> This is the recipe that I use:  Paul Prudhomme's Texas Red Chili.
> 
> Yes, I do roast the dried peppers and make the spice mix.  This recipe is a 1/2 day event - 1-2x/year.  It tastes better 2-3 days later.  Reheating also seems to be fine.
> 
> ...



I prefer it in the pot "nine days old."


----------



## skiprat (Dec 29, 2018)

Is this why there is so much Trumping going on in the States right now????
:biggrin:

What was that Spaghetti Western comedy film where they are all sitting around the campfire, farting like crazy?. 
You can just picture Ernie, Chuck and Mark acting that out :biggrin:

Picture of the three of them attached.....:tongue:

Blazing Saddles !!!  That was it !! :biggrin:


----------



## Dalecamino (Dec 29, 2018)

When you're my age. you don't need Chili for that. You will Blaze your saddle every day. Just wish I could can it, and share it with YOU!! :biggrin:


----------



## Dalecamino (Dec 29, 2018)

Skiprats post reminded me of the story of a guy who ate Chili the night before he was to take the wife and kids on a trip to Kings Island amusement park. On a two hour drive from Indy to KI, the pressure built. He was letting loose the whole way, and laughed about it. He said, when they got there, and went through the gate, he trusted one too far, and actually stained his drawers. (Really bad) On the busiest day of the season, :biggrin: The place was packed! Had his wife go buy him a Poncho to wrap himself in after trashing his pants in the restroom. Long day!!


----------



## mark james (Dec 29, 2018)

skiprat said:


> Is this why there is so much Trumping going on in the States right now????
> :biggrin:
> 
> What was that Spaghetti Western comedy film where they are all sitting around the campfire, farting like crazy?.
> ...



Well, some of us actually qualify as members of the "Old Fart Club," so no arguments here - the right was earned.

However... My chili includes no beans, so any farting is a result of "natural abilities."  :laugh:


----------



## randyrls (Dec 29, 2018)

Bob,  OK, Here it is this is the chili I made for the Ski Club Corn Roast in Aug.  The small pot is sweet chili, the 8 quart is spicy.  I had hoped for some left overs, but they returned it to me cleaned and washed with a note to make more next year! 


View in Gallery


View in Gallery


View in Gallery



Bob in SF said:


> Fine and compelling thread.
> 
> Panoramic approach to a heart warming dish.
> 
> ...


----------



## wolf creek knives (Dec 29, 2018)

Once, when I was stationed over seas, one of my friends was sending a cassette tape letter to his parents.  After spending way too much time at the base club I came back, turned on the machine, and assuming he would listen to his letter, started out by singing a very raunchy military song followed by what sounded, I'm sure, like a trombone.  Needless to say, a couple of weeks later he got a letter from his parents wondering what was going on.  I never did that again and he never forgave me, even to this day 45 years later.


----------



## dogcatcher (Dec 29, 2018)

If you want to spice up your spaghetti, add a cup or 2 of either your favorite store bought or homemade picante sauce.  When in a hurry we add a cup of Pace picante chunky picante sauce, if we have the time and remember, we make a quart of picante sauce the day before tp let the flavors meld together.


----------



## EBorraga (Dec 29, 2018)

dogcatcher said:


> If you want to spice up your spaghetti, add a cup or 2 of either your favorite store bought or homemade picante sauce.  When in a hurry we add a cup of Pace picante chunky picante sauce, if we have the time and remember, we make a quart of picante sauce the day before tp let the flavors meld together.



Don't use the stuff made in New York City!!


----------



## Gregf (Dec 29, 2018)

I thought political discussions were not allowed.
Chili recipes are about as political as they get


----------



## tomas (Dec 29, 2018)

To start with, it is imperative to understand that there is chili and there is also chile, and they are not the same thing. Chili is made with beans, hamburger, tomatoes, onions, and red chili powder. I like to add a dash of cinnamon powder, as well.  

Chile is the fruit of the chile pepper plant and comes in a variety of colors - red, green, yellow, orange, etc.  In New Mexico we make both red and green chile. Red chile is made with red chile pods, garlic, onions, salt, and a dash of vinegar. You can control the spiciness by removing the seeds and membranes from the pods. Red chile is used as a sauce over just about anything - tamales, enchiladas, huevos (eggs), papas (potatoes), etc. Slow cooking beef cubes, or cubed pork is a great way to use it.  Green chile is generally more of a stew that includes cubed pork, onions, garlic, stewed tomatoes, and roasted (and peeled) green chiles. This is good as a stew or as a sauce over huevos, enchiladas, tamales, rellenos (deep fried stuffed green chiles), papas, etc.

For a real treat, add red chile to cubed pork loin and posole (hominy) and simmer it for 6-8 hours.

Tomas


----------



## TonyL (Dec 30, 2018)

I do not know if the internet still has the Chili Cook Off document floating around, but it is hysterical. It is PG rated though. It is about a guy from NY or somewhere like that, visiting Texas and is invited to serve as a replacement judge for a Texan Chili Cook-off contest. He accepts the role because he his promised all the beer that he can drink. Let's just say that he doesn't have the same "tolerance" for spicy than the other judges. Very funny, but does contact some expletives.


----------



## LouCee (Dec 30, 2018)

TonyL said:


> I do not know if the internet still has the Chili Cook Off document floating around, but it is hysterical. It is PG rated though. It is about a guy from NY or somewhere like that, visiting Texas and is invited to serve as a replacement judge for a Texan Chili Cook-off contest. He accepts the role because he his promised all the beer that he can drink. Let's just say that he doesn't have the same "tolerance" for spicy than the other judges. Very funny, but does contact some expletives.



Tony, is this the one you're referring to? It is funny.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dkxMy3V15xU&t=187s


----------



## dogcatcher (Dec 30, 2018)

TonyL said:


> I do not know if the internet still has the Chili Cook Off document floating around, but it is hysterical. It is PG rated though. It is about a guy from NY or somewhere like that, visiting Texas and is invited to serve as a replacement judge for a Texan Chili Cook-off contest. He accepts the role because he his promised all the beer that he can drink. Let's just say that he doesn't have the same "tolerance" for spicy than the other judges. Very funny, but does contact some expletives.



I used to be active in a local organization that at one time had a chili cook off team.  The competition between most of the teams was pretty serious, then some like our group was there for the exposure to gather more veterans into our group.  Some of the cookers thought chile heat was the only way to get in the winners circle, but most knew the secret was flavor and convincing the judges that their chili had the best flavor.  I can attest to the fact that some of the cookers made chili that wasnlt fit for the trash can, there was some that tried to melt the spoon with spices, they never placed.  But the serious crews, had their chili down to perfection, some of the greatest bowls of chili I ever tasted was at these cookoffs, also some of the worsts.

For me, the best memories of chili was 50 plus years ago in the winter time on the ranch there was always something breaking on the worst weather days.  Spend a few hours fixing a windmill or fence line, and head to town for parts included a stop at the local cafe for a bowl of chili to get the blood flowing again.   Used to be able to buy what was called "brick" chili at the local grocery stores, it was a brick of pre spiced chili meat.  Most of the cafes used it, lot of the bigger ranchers used it to feed the cowhands, that is what chili is supposed to taste like, full of flavor a little heat, stuff it down with a few saltines, nothing else.


----------



## Woodchipper (Dec 30, 2018)

I believe it is either Longview or Marshall, Texas that has a fire ant festival. The requirement for the chili cookoff is the chili must contain at least one fire ant.


----------



## sbwertz (Dec 30, 2018)

gimpy said:


> I love chili, however I have a seed/nut restrictions, so my wife makes chili with tomato juice and paste
> 
> My mother use to add macaroni to the chili and called it goulash



Our goulash was basically chili without the chili powder or beans and with elbow macaroni added.


----------



## sbwertz (Dec 30, 2018)

With a diabetic husband, my chili is low carb.  That means I make it with canned black soybeans instead of the pinto beans my mother used.  I was browsing the internet a few months ago and came upon this site.  Didn't even know it was there, and have no idea how long it has been there.  I think I posted the recipe on a low carb recipe site four or five years ago.

https://www.thedailymeal.com/recipes/sharon-wertzs-low-carb-chili-recipe

Just noticed it is dated 2014.


----------



## TonyL (Dec 30, 2018)

> Tony, is this the one you're referring to? It is funny.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dkxMy3V15xU&t=187s



That is it - albeit, just cleaned-up a bit, but just as funny. Never saw the video; still hysterical! Thank for sharing.


----------



## EBorraga (Dec 30, 2018)

chili!


----------



## tomas (Dec 30, 2018)

flyitfast said:


> Is that Army Green?????  :biggrin:
> 
> Gotta have Texas RED!!!
> 
> ...



Nothing wrong with Christmas (red & green together) in New Mexico. Flour will do, but I prefer corn tortillas.

Tomas


----------



## gtriever (Dec 31, 2018)

Ernie, both of those Chili Bowls look good!


----------



## Buckmark13 (Dec 31, 2018)

Since I started this debate I figured I should step up. 2 pounds of ground venison and the works have been simmering all day! 

Happy New Year!


----------



## randyrls (Dec 31, 2018)

Buck;  I like the corn.  It adds a bit of flavor.  I put corn in mine too!


----------



## Buckmark13 (Dec 31, 2018)

10 hours later....happy New Year!


----------



## Dalecamino (Dec 31, 2018)

Now you're talkin'! Happy New Year!


----------

